# New from Indiana



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello everyone, I posted in the wrong area last time for this but I got it now haha.

I don't have a horse yet but I'm working on that. I have some experience of riding, but I'm not a pro haha. I want a horse for trail riding, I don't really want to do barrels or poles.

I was told about that the QH, Paint, and Tennesee Walkers can all be good trail horses. What do you guys think? Any other suggestions to add?

When I see myself with a horse, I see myself trail riding, camping, or riding down some back roads. If this helps any.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Welcome to The Horse Forum


.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome from a fellow hoosier! 

As far as choosing a trail horse goes, my suggestion is don't judge by breed, judge by brains  Look for a solid, been there, done that trail horse that has seen & done what you plan to do. Being sound & having decent conformation will be important as well, a well put together horse regardless of breed will tend to have more longevity. Good luck with your search!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome! I wasn't saying you were in the "wrong" area, btw, just trying to help you out since you metioned not seeing an area for introductions. Glad you found HF and hope you like it here. What part of Indiana are you in? We are down on the river on the Eastern side.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, I have also been doing that too. Like reading the horse's description of it's behavior and if it can trail ride. I wouldn't get one that couldn't haha.

Themacpack- I live on the west side, like 15-20 min east of the Illinois border. It's about 20min south of Terre Haute. Are you taking about being on the Ohio or Wabash river?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll be in Stink City (that's what my kiddo calls Terre Haute lol) this weekend to visit family for a Christmas get together. Love southern IN, great scenery & good riding. I'm about 2 hours north of Indy in flat, boring corn field country...


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Lol!! It does stink haha but they are suppose to be fixing that thankfully! I have family over in West Terre Haute. And ya it's pretty flat here too haha and lots of corn fields!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome!!! Hope you like it here!


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks! And oh I do!! Haha 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I'll be in Stink City (that's what my kiddo calls Terre Haute lol) this weekend to visit family for a Christmas get together. Love southern IN, great scenery & good riding. I'm about 2 hours north of Indy in flat, boring corn field country...


We must live close to each other. Can see for miles this time of year but mid summer its like driving through a maze of corn! Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

What town are you close to? My mom lives in Sullivan which is like 25min south of Terre Haute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JMWeldy (Dec 23, 2012)

HA! I'd love to live near Terre Haute, just a couple of hours away from Shawnee National Forest and some great trail riding!


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Cool! How close are you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I have 3 half Arabians that I trail ride. Will you be riding with other people? If you will be, you might want to talk to them to get their opinions. If they ride gaited, you probably should consider getting one, too; unless they like waiting on you or you like trotting all day. Good luck in finding a horse.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
nice to meet you 
Arabian crosses make good trail horses


----------



## JMWeldy (Dec 23, 2012)

I unfortunately live in Elkhart which is just a couple of miles from Michigan. Lots of flat land and not much public land to ride on so we're stuck hauling to do any good riding.

Probably made favorite place to ride in Indiana is Clark State Forest and riding out of the campground at Henryville which is mile marker 19 on US 65. Also Harrison-Crawford State Forest has some great riding too.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I'll be in Stink City (that's what my kiddo calls Terre Haute lol) this weekend to visit family for a Christmas get together. Love southern IN, great scenery & good riding. I'm about 2 hours north of Indy in flat, boring corn field country...


LOL!! My dad used to say Terre Haute was 'hoosier' for Terrible Odor :lol: Was just there the other day Christmas shopping.


Welcome to the forum, Raigen!


----------

